# Abhorrent sales presentation at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve in Orlando



## Kelev (Jan 27, 2010)

My wife and I had the worst experience at Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve.  We were treated in an absolutely shameful way... Not only has it turned me off to Marriott Vacation Club, but to Marriott as a company.  

We had been to presentations in the past that been interesting and positive but this time was totally different. The whole thing more like an interrogation with a lot of probing personal questions rather than a proper sales pitch based on explaining the value and benefits etc - the net result was basically the pretentious and smug salesman telling us if we don't buy we're "being cheap".

Not sure how they expect to sell anything by being condescending and just plain nasty as a sales tactic...Must be a desperate time in the timeshare sales business and they're trying a new angle.  

Seems pretty shortsighted to completely alienate two upwardly mobile young professionals, even if were not ready to buy now - why kill any chance of selling to us in the future. Makes no sense.

Anyhow, I'd advise anyone who is offered a chance to preview in Orlando, with a sales presentation at Lakeshore Reserve to politely decline.


----------



## WINSLOW (Jan 27, 2010)

They must have moved my St Kitts T/S salesman to Orlando.  
Was his name Jonathan?  It sounds just like the salesman we had there last April and will be the Last presentation we go on ever, well for a long while anyway.

They keep pressing us to "just go and see whats new"  at MFC and Aruba when staying there, no thank you.  Although when we did go on them there a few years ago the salesman at St Thomas & Aruba were very nice and laid back, Don't know what happened at St Kitts.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 27, 2010)

It reminds me of my first timeshare presentation, at Shadow Ridge, six years ago, the guy told us (we were just engaged) that our honeymoon will be cheap and unhappy if we don't buy.


----------



## Kelev (Jan 27, 2010)

The irony is we've been loyal Marriott customers for years hence Marriott invited us on this preview, we didn't ask for it. Why extend an invitation to a good customer then squander the opportunity to not only enhance the relationship with that customer, but instead to literally spoil it.  

The way I feel after this one-on-one with a Marriott representative is that I'm going to avoid Marriott properties when at all possible on my business travel etc. Clearly I'm not a valued customer to have been treated in such a repugnant manner.


----------



## KathyPet (Jan 27, 2010)

Raise your complaint to higher ups at Marriott and see what feed back you get.  There are always a few bad apples in any organization as large as marriott.  Enough complaints and they will weed him out.


----------



## Kelev (Jan 28, 2010)

KathyPet said:


> Raise your complaint to higher ups at Marriott and see what feed back you get.  There are always a few bad apples in any organization as large as marriott.  Enough complaints and they will weed him out.



Other than completing the customer survey which likely never get read, do you  ( or anyone else reading this ) know who specifically I should contact in the Marriott chain of command? I suppose I could write to Bill Marriott directly and send it to corporate..


----------



## susanmmm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Thanks for the "Heads Up"!*

I am currently at Cypress Harbour and have been invited to attend an owner's presentation/continental breakfast.   We have been debating accepting the offer.  Based on your advice, I think we will take a pass.  We had a similar experience in Vegas last year.  I felt as if we were being held hostage!  It was the most insulting presentation ever.  Then a few months later (call us crazy) we went to one in Aruba and it was wonderful and informative.

Thanks for posting!

Susan


----------



## Kelev (Jan 28, 2010)

susanmmm said:


> I am currently at Cypress Harbour and have been invited to attend an owner's presentation/continental breakfast.   We have been debating accepting the offer.  Based on your advice, I think we will take a pass.  We had a similar experience in Vegas last year.  I felt as if we were being held hostage!  It was the most insulting presentation ever.  Then a few months later (call us crazy) we went to one in Aruba and it was wonderful and informative.
> 
> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Susan



Definitely stay away.  The presentation experience at Lakeshore Reserve tainted what otherwise would have been an enjoyably memorable family vacation - if my post even spares one other person that, then it served its purpose.

I'm not particularly thin skinned and really wasn't offended by any of it - just found it a totally unnecessary and unpleasant experience. Life's too short to be locked in a room with a guy who basically just tries to make you feel small so he can force something you don't really want on you. 

All it did was grossly tarnish my opinion of Marriott and caliber of people it puts in customer facing roles. Someone in management either at MVC or at Lakeshore Reserve is definitely just "calling it in".

Just enjoy your vacation.


----------



## normab (Jan 28, 2010)

WINSLOW said:


> They must have moved my St Kitts T/S salesman to Orlando.
> Was his name Jonathan?  It sounds just like the salesman we had there last April and will be the Last presentation we go on ever, well for a long while anyway.QUOTE]
> 
> We may have had the same guy in May 2008.  Even though we own 5 MArriotts he was so over-the-top pushy that we have not gone to any presentations since and don't intend to do anymore.  We couldn't get out of there!!
> ...


----------



## Kelev (Jan 28, 2010)

WINSLOW said:


> They must have moved my St Kitts T/S salesman to Orlando.
> Was his name Jonathan?



This wasn't Jonathan.  Someone else, but maybe Jonathan was his mentor..


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2010)

Sometimes you get a salesperson who's desperate or new, esp if they were with one of the more aggressive companies previously.  It happens at times, I wouldn't let it turn you off to Marriott in general.  In my view I totally separate sales and the company otherwise, helps me to rationalize the issues.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jan 28, 2010)

As mentioned, I would contact Marriott and let them know how you feel.  I found this info in a thread from 2009.

customer.relations@vacationclub.com
800-952-8145

Thank you,
Matt Bove
Marriott Vacation Club Intl.
Reporting Manager, Customer Advocacy

Thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90724


----------



## mwwich (Jan 28, 2010)

As someone who has worked in sales for 20+ years, I believe these occurances are driven by local management and the individual salesperson.  We've been on 3-4 Marriott presentations, 1 Sheraton, and 1 Hyatt and have not been offended at any of them.  Yes, they are selling something that people in this forum have learned probably isn't a wise investment; but the people we have encountered have been professional.  Some are better than others, but no one was offensive.

Too bad some of you found a "bad apple"...there out there in any retail environment.


----------



## jtp1947 (Jan 28, 2010)

We had just the opposite experience @ the Custom House in Boston last October.  Can't remember the representatives name, but he was very knowledgeable about Marriott properties and the use of points.  He asked us first off if we were just there for the 15K points and if so, we could have them and he would just take 2 minutes of our time. Otherwise a very informative, low key 30 minute presentation.


----------



## Beverley (Jan 28, 2010)

ada903 said:


> It reminds me of my first timeshare presentation, at Shadow Ridge, six years ago, the guy told us (we were just engaged) that our honeymoon will be cheap and unhappy if we don't buy.



Holy Cow!!  Now there's a sales pitch from someone who should be weeded out.  

Beverley


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 28, 2010)

My experiences with the sales force have all been positive but there have been enough stories posted on TUG to convince me that there are definitely a few bad apples out there, and that maybe the economic conditions are causing a more aggressive approach overall throughout the sales force.  But nobody should just walk away grumbling from a bad sales experience - Marriott won't change aggressive practices unless they know that enough folks are turned off by them, meaning they need evidence when their aggression (and not the economic situation of the prospective owners) is the reason for at least some decreasing sales.  And, they can't weed out the bad apples if they don't know what they've done or where to find them.  I agree with the others - write a complaint letter detailing your experience and send it to the right place.

About the Vacation Ownership Advisors - any owner can call to request one once the paperwork for the purchase has been generated.  However, when all of the processing is completed and an owner is in the system, no phone call is necessary.  Any owner can register/log in to my-vacationclub.com and your assigned VOA's name and telephone number will be at the top right just above the window on the screen.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sue- I think resale buyers need to request an adviser if they want one.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 28, 2010)

That's ridiculous.  Not you, m - I mean for Marriott to not automatically assign one to every purchase.  There isn't one indicated if you log in?  I thought that was another of the system-wide changes made in the last year or so (like the BOD addresses, etc.)


----------



## Kelev (Jan 28, 2010)

*Location, location, location...*



jtp1947 said:


> We had just the opposite experience @ the Custom House in Boston last October.  Can't remember the representatives name, but he was very knowledgeable about Marriott properties and the use of points.  He asked us first off if we were just there for the 15K points and if so, we could have them and he would just take 2 minutes of our time. Otherwise a very informative, low key 30 minute presentation.



I think location may have a lot to do with it.  Orlando right now is so saturated with resales and considering how poorly Orlando trades - that trying to sell a t/s for retail in Orlando now is probably like trying to sell ice in Antarctica.  I'm guessing these sales guys are frustrated, and desperate - some maybe can't even recall what a commission check looks like. 

If I look past the unpleasantness of the experience, and consider it objectively - its truly a pathetic individual that has to resort to willfully trying to make other feel bad to achieve their goal. What ever his current issues and difficulties are with his chosen profession, there is no excuse for that kind of uncivil behavior.

Whether this type of conduct and sales approach stems from him personally having issues, or the pressure being exerted by local management - really doesn't matter to me, but he did brag about his long career with Marriott - so he must fit into his local organization quite well.  

I just advise all to avoid putting themselves in the position that they'll need to endure that kind of nonsense. Lakeshore Reserve being Marriott's current retail sales pitch in Orlando is one to avoid.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Jan 28, 2010)

Kelev said:


> We had been to presentations in the past that been interesting and positive but this time was totally different. The whole thing more like an interrogation with a lot of probing personal questions rather than a proper sales pitch based on explaining the value and benefits etc - the net result was basically the pretentious and smug salesman telling us if we don't buy we're "being cheap".



I had this same tactic used on me at HGVC in Hawaii.  I ended up getting in an argument with the sales guy because he was pissing me off so much.  My wife was mortified and now refuses to go on any more presentations.  On the plus side we were able to cut the presentation short to under an hour and still get our incentives but it was by far the worst presentation experience we suffered through.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 28, 2010)

I stopped sitting through timeshare presentations. The "benefits" are just not worth the time and hassle.  The final straw for me was a 90 minute presentation that turned sour when the sales person accused us of being cheap :hysterical: and shortsighted :hysterical: because we did not want to spend 60K for a timeshare. :rofl:  All of that for a $100 casino voucher. I told my husband that Hades would freeze over before I sit through another timeshare presentation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Kelev said:


> I think location may have a lot to do with it.  Orlando right now is so saturated with resales and considering how poorly Orlando trades - that trying to sell a t/s for retail in Orlando now is probably like trying to sell ice in Antarctica.  I'm guessing these sales guys are frustrated, and desperate - some maybe can't even recall what a commission check looks like.
> 
> If I look past the unpleasantness of the experience, and consider it objectively - its truly a pathetic individual that has to resort to willfully trying to make other feel bad to achieve their goal. What ever his current issues and difficulties are with his chosen profession, there is no excuse for that kind of uncivil behavior.
> 
> ...



Or, to ensure that the consequences of your bad experience fall where they should, perhaps you could name your salesperson?  There may be some folks who are interested in the specifics of a Lakeshore Reserve direct-purchase, and you wouldn't want to leave them with the impression that your experience with one bad apple should be a factor in what they might choose to do, would you?  After all, it's a little unfair to paint the entire sales force there with that broad brush when you only have experience with one person.  Perhaps if you name him you'll be able to save folks from the bad experience you suffered, which is your stated goal in posting here.


----------



## kjd (Jan 28, 2010)

I often wonder what motivates these sales people that give these presentations that are so bad.  It's can't only be money.  It's probably the fact that they hate their jobs and want to take it out on the rest of us.

Having heard several Marriott sales presentations at different Marriott resorts I can say that in general, they do a good job.  I can think of only one instance where I felt I got shabby or rude treatment at a Marriott.  It was at Timberlodge and the sales person was miffed when he found out that I had bought a couple of Marriott units elsewhere at resale.  

The sales presentations at MGC were pretty good but I've always questioned their selection of sales prospects.  After talking with some of them around the resort I realized most of them had no intention of purchasing a unit and several admitted they could not afford it.  A few them were college students.  Yet, there was a steady flow of prospects walking from the Polo Towers office to MGC for a sales presentation.  Maybe that's the way the business works.

On the other hand I found that being treated poorly seemed to be more frequent at non-Marriott sales presentations.  Sitting through the one at Tahiti Village or at a Westgate resort is painful no matter what they are giving away.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 28, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> That's ridiculous.  Not you, m - I mean for Marriott to not automatically assign one to every purchase.  There isn't one indicated if you log in?  I thought that was another of the system-wide changes made in the last year or so (like the BOD addresses, etc.)



No. I never really cared, though, because I figured I learned enough here and any questions will likely get better responses from this Board.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 28, 2010)

m61376 said:


> No. I never really cared, though, because I figured I learned enough here and any questions will likely get better responses from this Board.



I'm wrong, sorry about that.  Huh, I thought for sure it was a recent change.  But regardless, all TUGgers do know that we're likely to get more correct responses here than from the VOAs.


----------



## Venter (Jan 28, 2010)

*Lakeshore reserve.*

I had presentation from a very nice lady called Anke Lamb.  Very informative and pleasent.  I also had dealings with Robert Koele (Sales manager) who was very helpfull in every way.

So, I am sorry to hear of your bad experience but just wanted to to at least show they are not all bad.

If you would like, I could PM you Roberts' email.

By the way what are they offering over there at the moment price wise and incentive wise?


----------



## Dean (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL, We're in Cabo and did the Grand Mayan Tour earlier this week.  3:45 later and 4 different sales people, we got out with our wallet and CC intact.  One nice rep followed by an AXX of a closer then the nice lady trying to sell us a trial package then another closer.  I generally enjoy doing the tours and they're usually long because I ask questions but neither were true this time.  Of course we did get a nice breakfast in the deal and the time included that breakfast.  However, taking their numbers and refering to them as pesos instead of dollars sure seemed to help shorten the time and lighten the mood.  I didn't intend to do a tour but when they threw in the massages, my wife buckled.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Jan 29, 2010)

We now tell the marketing people that we both have anger management problems, with occasional violent tendancies, and its best that they "don't ask" us to attend a sales presentation. That seems to work.

Come to think of it, after listening to his State of the Union address, President Obama may change the "don't ask" part of our defense.


----------



## rthib (Jan 29, 2010)

I go to a presentation ever time I go, either exchange or even at my home resort.
Usually do it first day.

Never had a bad experience.

I use it as a time to find out what new resorts are being built, what's new at my home resorts, interesting things to do in the area, what Marriott's the rep recommends.

I am very upfront at the start that I am not interested in buying this year but just want to find out more information.

I was doing a tour right before the great point change and that is where I first learned about the 5-night T/S only exchange.

I would encourage anyone to do these visits and to use it.
Most people let the sales rep dictate the meeting, they want to make you happy so make it your meeting.


If for some reason the sales rep is getting pushy etc...., just let him know.
If he doesn't back down then just walk out, go to the front desk where you checked in and ask to speak to the manager.

If you do not want to do it then, talk to the manager at your hotel/resort you are staying or who ever signed you up for the tour.
They care about happy tours.

Talked to couple who had a bad experience and did that, walked out after a few minutes.
Talked to the sales manager who quickly apologized, expedited getting there free tickets and thanked them.
He knew an upset couple complaining in his lobby was bad for business.

It is you meeting, if you are not happy let them know and it will get resolved quickly.

Same advice for owners meetings.
Some have been helpful/some a waste of time.
When I see the meeting is going nowhere, I just stand up and leave.

No one can take advantage of your time if you do not let them.


----------



## gomike (Jan 30, 2010)

Same thing happened to me in December.  Never had a bad Marriott presentation until Lakeshore.  This guy was very rude, demeaning about us being there.  Even kept us past 90 min.  Since I gave him a bad review they brought the manager out.  Not that he cared.  

Makes me just want to do more presentations to take more money from Marriott.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 30, 2010)

I was like you a very loyal Marriott user and then I did a TS presentation in Boston.  The guy wasn't rude but I'm sure a bit annoyed when I did not purchase and did waste his time because I was the only appointment he had that day.  What did piss me off was that I had to follow up and complain for 3months just to get the 20K MR points that they promised me for my time.

That was a worse experience than the TS presentation, but I look at it this way.  20 plus years of great stays in Marriotts and one bad experience at their timeshare presentation with a salesperson, not really a true Marriott employee but probably a commissioned salesperson who might not truly embrace the whole Marriott customer service experience.  After my last stay in Marriott Marbella all is forgiven.  I had a fabulous vacation, great staff, great deal thru II and that has renewed my loyalty to the Marriott brand.
I did not do the tour this time and my vacation was much more pleasant.

Then I bought a HGVC instead of a Marriott but not because I have turned my back on my first love, I just realized that points work better for me than weeks now with my lifestyle.    Glad I did the tour though, very informative. 

I encourage you to look beyond this and remember why you became a loyal customer in the first place.  I'm sure the thousands of other employees will outweight this one very rotten apple.


----------



## Beverley (Jan 30, 2010)

kjd said:


> I often wonder what motivates these sales people that give these presentations that are so bad.  It's can't only be money.  It's probably the fact that they hate their jobs and want to take it out on the rest of us.
> 
> Having heard several Marriott sales presentations at different Marriott resorts I can say that in general, they do a good job.  I can think of only one instance where I felt I got shabby or rude treatment at a Marriott.  It was at Timberlodge and the sales person was miffed when he found out that I had bought a couple of Marriott units elsewhere at resale.



There are those that are cut out for sales and those that think they are cut out for sales.  What I am about to say is by no means any justification for lousy, rude treatment from a sales person... but it must be difficult to go through the sales pitch over and over and not get any "bites".   

In better times sales reps sold probably 5 or 6 a day even to those folks (like my hubby and me) who already own a couple of weeks.  I would imagine that is not the case anymore.  The stress of needing a sale whether it be for your paycheck or your sales goals can get to some.    I think this type of sales in times like this is like trying to become an actor and going on audition after audition after audition and not getting the part, not necessarily because you can not "sing or dance" but more because you just do not meet the casting requirements.  

We have been on many sales presentations.  We did skip a couple but usually not.  There have been a couple of "bad" ones.  We have learned a few things about ourselves ... will cut a sales person short if they get rude and basically stop them in their tracks, talk to their manager on the spot, and then end the sales tour (with our gift).    We will also be patient for up to 3 hours and then stand up and nicely advise the sales rep we have a vacation to experience and have not been convinced to buy in the 3 hour discussion and have to go now ....  

I will tell a short funny story about a sales tour at Beach Place Towers a number of years ago ... We went down with my parents during a friends and family promo.  We both had to take the tour.  We were separated and given to 2 different reps.  Our tour was over after a little over 90 minutes.  We were then waiting around for my parents your to finish ... we waited and we waited and we waited ... parents were no where to be found ... 3 hours passed.  Lost among the sales reps :hysterical:  

I then stopped being patient and walked past the front desk person that had been "keeping" us at bay and checked all the rooms until I found them.  They were stuck with a new sales rep that was not skilled at knowing when enough is enough.  I interrupted and had to nicely let the sales rep know that she was done.  It had been more than 3 hours and my parents and I were leaving.  We all chuckle about this today. :rofl: 

Beverley


----------



## elaine (Jan 30, 2010)

*please let MVC corporation know*

please let MVC corporation know.  Also, don't let this taint you on all MVC.  They have a fine product and many happy owners.  With all timeshares, do your independent research to see if it meets your needs.  For, ex, I would not hestitate to buy at the Myrtle Beach Ocean Watch MArriott--what a fantastic place--and you pretty much have to own to go in the summer.
Also, I would imagine his bottom line has been affected greatly by the recession--maybe he had to make a sale or get canned? who knows. I agree, very short sighted. Elaine


----------



## Kelev (Jan 30, 2010)

gomike said:


> Same thing happened to me in December.  Never had a bad Marriott presentation until Lakeshore.  This guy was very rude, *demeaning about us being there*.  Even kept us past 90 min.  Since I gave him a bad review they brought the manager out.  Not that he cared.
> 
> Makes me just want to do more presentations to take more money from Marriott.



Given that your presentation experience and mine happened about a month apart and sound about the same, I'll bet we had the same guy. It was exactly the same as you described in the bold above, he acted like we had done something horrible for even showing up and was really rude and angry about it. He was a total _sac de douche_, please excuse my French


----------



## Kola (Jan 30, 2010)

Dean said:


> LOL, We're in Cabo and did the Grand Mayan Tour earlier this week.  3:45 later and 4 different sales people, we got out with our wallet and CC intact.  One nice rep followed by an AXX of a closer then the nice lady trying to sell us a trial package then another closer.  I generally enjoy doing the tours and they're usually long because I ask questions but neither were true this time.  Of course we did get a nice breakfast in the deal and the time included that breakfast.  However, taking their numbers and refering to them as pesos instead of dollars sure seemed to help shorten the time and lighten the mood.  I didn't intend to do a tour but when they threw in the massages, my wife buckled.



So, what are they asking these days for one bed unit in dollars, not pesos ?

PS: do you mind telling us what was more enjoyable - the presentation or the massages ? :hysterical: 

K.


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2010)

Kola said:


> So, what are they asking these days for one bed unit in dollars, not pesos ?
> 
> PS: do you mind telling us what was more enjoyable - the presentation or the massages ? :hysterical:
> 
> K.


I didn't get the prices other than for the samplet packages which started at $8900 I believe for 60 weeks and a "free" cruise.  The guy asked if I wanted to see them and I told him honestly that I didn't see anything in their program that would be helpful for us.  That was the "first time he's heard anything like that" and was "very surprised".    They also wanted to "evaluate" what we owned already for trade in purposes so I played along.  I didn't give them the full list, didn't want to fool with it.  It was interesting they valued our Bluegreen points at over $40K but our Marriott HH weeks at just under $20K per week.  They were way over on the BG and a little under for the HH weeks given the current economy.


----------



## BlakeC (Jan 30, 2010)

*Grande Lakes Presentation*

Kinda funny:  I had a presentation for this resort this morning and I was actually amazed how nice it was.  There was no high pressure or innuendo about the fact that I had not purchased my weeks from the developer.  It was a very good productive meeting that actually gave me a lot of useful information.  
Guess I got a real good apple.  He did say he had been with Marriott for 24 of the 25 or so years they had been in the TS business.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 30, 2010)

I am not a Marriott owner, but have sat through previous pleasant enough presentations. As a HGVC owner, we used to have professional and courteous sales pitches as well.  Then we noticed that more and more heat was being pitched and the pressure was much greater than it had been in our earlier presentations.  Others on the HGVC board have commented about how they too have found the HGVC sales presentations more onerous than they once were, particularly in Vegas.

I wonder if this is due to the economic downturn or the location of the resort or simply the sales management?  With the economy being as down as it is, I am assuming it is becoming more challenging to sell a timeshare, especially in a location like Orlando or Las Vegas (where we really got the heat awhile back)

Maybe we are going to see more hard sell tactics at the hotel timeshares, than in previous years??? I don't know, but I do wonder??? 

BTW, I have no intention currently to go to anymore presentations or "owners updates" - they just aren't worth my time or grief any longer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wonder if it's the same guy we had a while back at the Marriott in Orlando (I think it was two years ago).  He was a real liar, too, and I knew what he said made no sense, yet he kept repeating the same things, over and over again.  Some salespeople actually watch this site and comment occasionally.


----------



## Eric (Jan 30, 2010)

[Out of compliance post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Dean (Jan 30, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I wonder if it's the same guy we had a while back at the Marriott in Orlando (I think it was two years ago).  He was a real liar, too, and I knew what he said made no sense, yet he kept repeating things.


It really doesn't sound like the type that would last all that long with a good company as he'd get too many complaints.  I think a lot of sales staff at other resorts "move up" to Marriott but have trouble leaving their previous hard sell ways behind.  

I've gotten to where we usually don't do the tours formally, at least as much as we used to, but I'll still go for a courtesy tour.  The truth is I normally enjoy them and often pick up tidbits of info.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2010)

[Response to deleted post, removed. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## BlakeC (Jan 31, 2010)

*Sales Reps*

As I pointed out earlier we had a very good experience yesterday.
I forgot to mention that they had a goof do a survey as to our experience and that guy was a complete contrast to our rep.  If he had done the presentation it would have been a different scene.  Hopefully they keep him away from owners or customers.  Everyone else we were in contact with was straight up.


----------



## flexible (Jan 31, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> About the Vacation Ownership Advisors - any owner can call to request one once the paperwork for the purchase has been generated.  However, when all of the processing is completed and an owner is in the system, no phone call is necessary.  Any owner can register/log in to my-vacationclub.com and your assigned VOA's name and telephone number will be at the top right just above the window on the screen.



I logged in and don't see a VOA so I contacted them electronically from the site. Was there a particular webpage tab I needed to click to see the VOA? We have been owners since 1995.


----------



## Dean (Jan 31, 2010)

flexible said:


> I logged in and don't see a VOA so I contacted them electronically from the site. Was there a particular webpage tab I needed to click to see the VOA? We have been owners since 1995.


IF you have one it'll be in the upper right side of the screen in the blue along with the contact us info.  If you don't see it, you don't have one but can request one.


----------

